# Chocolate.



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Dear Ruth, Tony, FF's,

Can you clear something up for me ? Chocolate - should we be avoiding it ? I know it can be high in caffeine. My clinic advised me to avoid it altogether and particularly whilst on the 2ww, as it can impair implantation. They brought it up, not me. Do you agree ?

I was just a little worried as I have and am steering clear of it, but noticed that a few of my cycle buddies are imbibing and with it being Easter !?!  I don't want to alarm any of them, but feel that I should say something. Can you please advise ? Thank you.

Gill C.


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Gill,  Ive not heard of this.  I knew there was caffeine in raw chocolate beans but didn't know there was much in the old dairy milk!

Id probably have a little nibble!

K


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm glad somebody has asked this question, as I've been avoiding chocolate too because of the caffeine, but I lurve chocolate and didn't quite know what to do over Easter!!

I don't have any other caffeine as I'm drinking decaf tea and coffee and I don't drink coke, so I'm sure the odd bar of chocolate is fine.....I would think to have excess caffeine intake it would take more than one bar of dairy milk.

I know where you are coming from though - I'm 5 weeks pregnant after my 2nd ICSI and there is no way I'm doing ANYTHING to jeorpardise my pregancy.  Sex is definitely off limits till we reach the all clear (missed m/c last cycle) and I'm not lifting a thing!  I just want the reassurance that IF anything goes wrong this time, it was NOTHING I did!!!

I'd have a little nibble if I were you though - I will be - especially if my other half buys me the Lindt one I've been hinting for!!!

Kim
xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Kim - I want a Lindt Easter egg too! I've already treated myself to the Lindt Chocolate Rabbit!

Anyway, since this isnt a 'Lindt' posting - 
I was also advised not to eat Chocolate, due to the caffine in it, and don't go near any when I'm on a cycle.    Some people don't mind having any - others prefer to steer clear.    I'm one of the 'steer clear' brigade, in my point of view, its something else I'm doing to try to help us along the way.

As for your cycle buddies - perhaps you could just say that your clinic has advised you not to eat chocolate - each clinic is different, and I bet they will welcome some advice.  

Marie xx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Marie

Sorry - continuing the Lindt issue ......I just adore the red balls of lindt with the creamy centres - they are my fave - that's the one I've hinted for!!!!!

We obviously have very expensive taste darling!!!

Kim
xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

interesting - i eats tonnes of milk choc!! might try cutting it out - is decaf tea ok? i assume white choc doesn't contain any caffeine, thanks for that info though eva


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Interesting... maybe thats where I have been going wrong.... I have been a chocolate monster throughout all my tx's due to nerves and the stress


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Lou

I really don't think chocolate would have been a contributing factor to your previous failures, so don't go worrying yourself.

I've just read that high intake of caffeine CAN contribute to miscarriage .....but by high I think they mean 6 cups of coffee, 6 cans of coke and 6 bars of chocolate each day!!

Decaf tea and coffee is fine - and try to stay away from fizzy cans with caffeine in, ie coke - and limit the chocolate - but I'm confident (and I'm no nurse) that chocolate won't have been your problem.  Might be worth asking your clinic though.

Have a happy easter everybody and don't stress too much over those easter eggies!!

Kim
x


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi All,

Thanks for your replies. Difficulton one isn't it ? And I loooove dark chocolate. Missing it and my coffee !! All in moderation I suppose the motto is, but will be steering clear as my clinic did say to avoid it and like Marie and Kim, don't want to look back and think "if only I hadn't " !! Though I am on 2ww and have been having massive period pains. I think it may be all over for us. Next week will tell. Will def hit the choc, coffee and wine if so.

Take care all,
Gill x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bloody hell! That's the last straw - no wine, no proper tea or coffee & now no chocolate!

And still no baby!!!

I refuse to give up plain chocolate!

Jess x


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Gill, 

I spoke to you on another thread  - going to ring my clinic - tho not open til tues about the coffee they advised me for my constipation......so worrying isn't it.  So many clinics have different advice, be nice for them to be consistent so we were'nt all worrying.  

Am still wondering whether I can have a bath as so many people on here have been told to do showers only  

About the AF pains - my 3rd cycle I had terrible af pains and twinges, which I hadn't experienced on my previous 2 cycles so as I read on here seems to be the norm to experience these type pains.  Fingers crossed for us all. Nxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I can understand the limiting of caffeine due to the link with misc, but chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!! A little of what you like does you good in my book esp. at Easter!!

Ruth


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Ruth. Might just treat myself since it is Easter Sunday !! 

Nicola - Hi there, how you doing ? I am sure a good wallow in a bath would be fab, just as long as the water isn't too hot. Can't see the harm, esp as it is soooo relaxing.  And as for coffee - I am beginning to think that "all in moderation". Where does it stop ? I was drinking green tea, which someone said wasn't good, and then someone else found out that lots of herbal teas contain hibiscus which also isn't good, which sent us all to read the sides of our packets !?! Crikey, where does it stop ? And if green tea is so bad, would the Chinese not have more problems ? A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing, me thinks.  Easy to say, I know. And me worrying about chocolate !!

And yes - fingers crossed for us all. Will catch up with you on other thread Nicola.

With best wishes to all,

Gill x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

just a thought girls 

i read some research some where that chocolate in pregnancy can give you a calmer and easier to comfort baby ! 

so just remember if you are going to cold turkey the choccies whilst ttc you can have it during preggers ! 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

That is an encouraging thought Mini. Well if this doesn't work I am going to drown myself in chocolate, coffee etc. 

I am on this nervous, almost at the test date part of the 2ww. Have strong AF pains which is worrying me, but trying to remain calm and positive.

Congrats Mini on your babe - and after 4 goes at ICSI. Well done. How did your 2ww go ? I am on my 3rd ICSI, ( 4th tx ). Fingers crossed. 

What is your little one called ?

Love,
Gill x


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi

I've noticed a couple of you worrying about af pains in your 2WW......just to reassure you I had them in both my 2WW's (2 full cycles of ICSI) and got BFP on both.

My first ICSI sadly ended in missed m/c.

We tested positive on 16th March on our second ICSI - but I had af pains on both cycles, so it is a good sign!!

As for chocolate and baths - well - I'm eating limited chocolate and have avoided baths this time, only because I love hot baths and even though I tried to have them cooler on my first cycle I'm sure they were still too hot.

It's a real pain though as we don't have a shower so I'm strip washing every single bloody day!!!!  I'm sure I could have a bath, but I'm trying to do everything differently than on my first cycle as that sadly ended.

Good luck on test day girls!

Kimx


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Kacey,

Congrats - fab news that you tested positive. Well done.
Strip washing- ouch !! Know what you mean though about doing things differently, or at least trying to avoid the possible "don'ts". I hope that the first few weeks fly by so you can relax more. 

Thank you for the info - it always helps to learn of others experiences.

Take care,
Gill x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Gill C 

our little man is called Jonathan 

as for the 2ww - it plays tricks with your mind , its fine to have symptoms and fine to have none !

Love Mini xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats Kim. Lovely picture Mini - hope for us all....

Dear Gill,
Thought I'd share some info. According to our Food Standard Agency UK we should be having no more than 300mg/day of caffeine. However, some USA researchers have suggested that more than 20mg of caffeine a day can increase chances of miscarriage by 1.5, but I don't know how accurate their study was http://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/pregnancy/nutritionpreg/articles/0,,10_178141,00.html.
Here's a comparison of caffeine contents:

Figures for drinks relate to an average cup containing 150ml or ¼ pint. 
Figures for chocolate bars are for a small or 125g bar.

Filter coffee 115mg
Instant coffee 65mg
Tea 40mg
Cola 18mg
Cocoa 4mg
Decaffeinated coffee 3mg
Decaffeinated tea 3mg
Dark chocolate 80mg !!!! (I prefer dark too Gill)
Milk chocolate 20mg
Two painkiller tablets 60mg

Anyway looks like the benefits (and we all know what they are) of 0.5 - 1 milk choc a day (if avoiding everything else) outweigh the risks of the caffeine.

A new study by Unis of Leicester and Leeds have been looking into caffeine in pregnancy but I can't find results of that and it does seem to concentrate more on effect on birth weight than miscarriage - if only we could get that far! Here's a link to it: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3034693.stm


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

sod! i have consumed two easter eggs and two cups of tea....!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry Eva, I've just realised Easter Monday was a bad day to post this!! I hope you really enjoyed them.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Just to let you know that the Leicester study is still on going so results haven't been published yet.
I will be controlling my caffeine intake but no way am i giving up chocolate altogether!
Lizi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Rowena,

Oh no!  I thought there was NO caffeine in decaf tea - I have about 2 million cups a day (no exaggeration!!) - that MUST be why I'm not with child yet!

Jess x


----------



## Gill C. (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Rowena, Jess, Eva and Lizi - 

Great info Rowena - fascinating stuff. Don't worry Jess, I think you can prob have 2 million cups of decaff. What a minefield !!

Have stayed off choc altogether though, and coffee- I think if I allowed myself one, I might end up finishing the cookie jar so to speak. Beginning to dream of a nice, steaming cup of strong flat white - yum !  And trust dark choc to have more caffeine. Oh well !!

Anyway, I test tomorrow and beginning to feel very nervous and a little flat. Wish there was a nicer way than the dreaded telephone call.

Hope you are all well,
Love,Gill x


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Jess

I thought the same - and also drink lots of decaf tea - don't touch coffee much at all, but thought my tea had no caffeine in!!

Although I have about 4 cups a day, so I'm probably just in the limit!

Another worry to add to the lists of baths, chocolate, sex during 2WW etc etc.....!!

Kim
xx


----------

